# Guess the Score Tuesday March 1st vs Sonics



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.








<center>

7:00 PM, Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSN *Radio*: WIBC</center>

*Probable Starting Lineups*:

_Pacers_





































Anthony Johnson/Reggie Miller/Stephen Jackson/Jermaine O'Neal/Scot Pollard

_Sonics_:





































Luke Ridnour/Ray Allen/Rashard Lewis/Reggie Evans/Jerome James



> NOTEWORTHY
> 
> The price of a lackluster effort and the resulting loss in New York Saturday night is the increase in importance of this game against an elite team. Seattle has the fourth-best record in the NBA, but the Pacers need a victory to head into their final Western Conference road trip of the season with a positive mindset and renewed confidence.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_050301.html

Pacers 102
Sonics 99

Pacers Leading Scorer- Jermaine O'Neal (36)

Sonics Leading Scorer- Rashard Lewis (30)

Do you guys like this format better, or the old one?

Winner of guessing the score gets reputation points from the losers.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This format is a lot better IMO, I'm tired of looking at those NBA.com profile pics.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

My prediction:
_Sonics 106
Pacers 90_


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers 98
Sonics 94


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

JO looks a whole lot like 50 Cent in that picture.

Sonics: 95
Pacers: 90


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 94
Sonics- 89


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> JO looks a whole lot like 50 Cent in that picture.


yep! there shouldn't be that ' mark in url...


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 102

Sonics 98


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Well I haven't been predicting scores lately due to superstitions of mine....but I guess I'll give it a go again.

Pacers 99
Sonics 98


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

luke ridnour vs fred jones!!!! this is a great game for us duck fans 

pacers 100
sonics 97

ridnour 11 ast
SJax 24 pts


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> JO looks a whole lot like 50 Cent in that picture.


Yeah wow, I thought that actually was 50 Cent at first.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Sonics 115
Pacers 108


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Thank god this game is going to be broadcasted here in Canada.
:banana:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackso's been on fire. Al says Jax has 15, Pacers were once down by 13, and Rick has already been ejected. Is this all true?

James Jones for 3! He must love playing Seattle.

49-44 Sonics with 2 minutes to go. Can we stop the Sonics inside?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

53-48 Sonics at the half. From what I've seen, it's just looked like a shootout.


----------



## Jama (Mar 16, 2004)

What's this I hear about Rick being ejected?? What happened?!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jama said:


> What's this I hear about Rick being ejected?? What happened?!


He did this a lot last year. It's too help us get motivated.

Jackson has taking some boneheaded shots tonight, but they're all going in.

Tied with under 10 minutes left in the 3rd. Jax has 22 now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Tied with under 10 minutes left in the 3rd. Jax has 22 now.


A very efficient 8/11 as well.
We're back in this game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine really sucks at FT's now. His entire shot is off.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

72-70 Sonics with 1:20 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax is being such a ballhog, but all his shots are going in. Jax and Croshere both with two very nice steals. How does Eddie Gill knock over Danny Fortson?

73-72 Pacers at the end of the 3rd. Wow


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

86-84 Pacers with 5:35 to go.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Finally Jermaine hits a jumpshot. Huge shot and one.

89-84 Pacers with 5 minutes to go.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Stephen Jackson is on fire, 11/16 from the field for 28 points.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

A win here would move us into 7th place, when's the last time we were that high?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

93-89 Sonics with 3:45 to go. :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow what the **** just happend.
I went to the washroom I come back and we're down by 5.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

95-92 Sonics with 1:36 left. GET A STOP!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great job Jermaine. Get a goaltend, then miss a layup.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I can't believe we let the Sonics hit 3 3's in a row. We had this game and blew it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Play of the Game goes to AJ's pass to Jermaine for a dunk.

Final Score- 101-93 Sonics

Pacers Fan- 11, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan- 8
Turkish Delight- 12, but DQ'd
PacersguyUSA- 9
Bird Fan- 13, but DQ'd
rock- 12, but DQ'd
StephenJackson- 9, but DQ'd (superstition?)
NTP- 11, but DQ'd
DJMD- 29

Winner- Jermaniac Fan


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I went to the game. Worst officiating I witnessed while actually attending a game. And Fortson is more of a thug when you can see him in person.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I can't believe we let the Sonics hit 3 3's in a row. We had this game and blew it.


You had a five point lead in the fourth, and then the Sonics stroked three consecutive three's. I would not say that you just let us hit those shots - somebody had to make them. A five point lead with with more than a couple minutes to play is not a secure lead.

What surprised me is when Rashard missed two free throws with about 2:30 left. Missing free throws like that just opens the door for the other team. Down the stretch, neither team played very well offensively.

G-Force


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

G-Force said:


> You had a five point lead in the fourth, and then the Sonics stroked three consecutive three's. I would not say that you just let us hit those shots - somebody had to make them. A five point lead with with more than a couple minutes to play is not a secure lead.
> 
> What surprised me is when Rashard missed two free throws with about 2:30 left. Missing free throws like that just opens the door for the other team. Down the stretch, neither team played very well offensively.
> 
> G-Force


Jermaine was also missing big free throws.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Those 3's were good shots. Seattle is a good team and deserved to win tonight.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

DJMD said:


> Those 3's were good shots. Seattle is a good team and deserved to win tonight.


Plain and simple. And we don't deserve to win if we are going to just collapse on defense in the closing minutes.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I cringe every time I see players miss free throws in close games down the stretch. A player and his team can play a great game but then lose it in the last couple of minutes by missing a couple of clutch free throws. Just think of all the games that you have seen that the trailing team resorted to fouling the leading team to send a player to the line, hoping that he might miss one or both free throws. Having players that consistently make those free throws is like having "win insurance" that helps your team to hold onto a lead.

G-Force


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I won "Guess the Score"! :banana:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

G-Force said:


> You had a five point lead in the fourth, and then the Sonics stroked three consecutive three's. I would not say that you just let us hit those shots - somebody had to make them.


Besides that first Rashard 3, the shots were pretty wide open. Our defense was horrible.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Its kinda ironic that it was the three consecutive three's that turned the game around. Prior to that point, the Sonics had not been lauching three's at their usual pace. They only attempted 13 for the whole game.

The final two minutes was kinda hectic. Both teams had scoring opportunities but neither team seemed to capitalize on those opportunities. I was listening to the game on the radio, so I was unable to witness how both teams performed defensively during that stretch.

G-Force


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

What irked me the most was that Radmonovich, a Euro, played an important role in the Sonics' victory.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> What irked me the most was that Radmonovich, a Euro, played an important role in the Sonics' victory.


Unlike a lot of Euro big men, guards and SF's generally do much better.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

luke played a bad game  

now i know i should be crying about the pacers lost, but if were gonna lose i wish at least one of my fav's could have a nice game oh well


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah, NBA.com does strange stuff and sometimes refuses to show box scores. I hit the refresh button until it comes up.

Check this out instead:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005030111

G-Force


----------

